# Training plans for the week?



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Training??????

It's hunting season!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Swampcollie said:


> Training??????
> 
> It's hunting season!


I do agree with you but I don't think that everybody hunts on this forum.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

A new section has been created for the forum for training plans.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

And we have missed you!!
Because so many people train in multiple sports, they made a whole new section of the forum for us so that all the sports post training plans in one place rather than people trying to figure out where to post.
Join us in that thread!!!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...22-training-plans-week-january-15-21-a-5.html



gdgli said:


> OK, I haven't really been on here too much lately but it looks like the TRAINING PLANS FOR THE WEEK is missing. Can someone fill me in on this?
> 
> I just got in from a small training session with my dog. We worked on some lining drills and mini T. Our field time lately has been spent hunting. I hope to get some duck hunting in on Saturday. It seems that the weather may bring in some birds.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I think that training plans in the Hunt and Field section should be for Hunt and Field training. Not to disrespect agility which my Missy can no longer do or any other training. Torn ACL, Bummer
Gunner gettin marks,marks and more marks. Not ready to hunt yet.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> I think that training plans in the Hunt and Field section should be for Hunt and Field training. Not to disrespect agility which my Missy can no longer do or any other training. Torn ACL, Bummer
> Gunner gettin marks,marks and more marks. Not ready to hunt yet.


I agree I liked it better when the field training plans were in the H&F section. There's no problem with doing an obedience/agility weekly training plans thread each week in that section too. If I had a vote it would be to bring it back to the H&F section


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have noticed there hasn't been much hunt and field training being posted since we started the new section, but I didn't know if that was because for many of us the weather has been so lousy we haven't been training???
Maybe we need 2 threads? One for hunt and field, one for all other?
What say you guys?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I think there is so much crossover it makes is much easier to have a combined thread - I mean, even an obedience fetch and a field fetch are started and taught the same, heel position (no matter what you call it) is basically the same etc. Corrections and proofing may differ but it is all about training our dogs to be our companions and performance dogs .. JMO


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> I think there is so much crossover it makes is much easier to have a combined thread - I mean, even an obedience fetch and a field fetch are started and taught the same, heel position (no matter what you call it) is basically the same etc. Corrections and proofing may differ but it is all about training our dogs to be our companions and performance dogs .. JMO


I always point out that your obedience exercises come from the field.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - but have you figured out exactly what the broad jump is supposed to emulate? What is that, the swim-by or something???


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I think when we combined them all into one thread it watered it down. Now you have to read a 10 page thread to find 5 posts on field work. It's 3 different conversations going on at once. I think fewer people participate in the field parts of it since they have to read through all the other stuff to find posts about field. JMO sometimes I don't read through it all either.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> I think when we combined them all into one thread it watered it down. Now you have to read a 10 page thread to find 5 posts on field work. It's 3 different conversations going on at once. I think fewer people participate in the field parts of it since they have to read through all the other stuff to find posts about field. JMO sometimes I don't read through it all either.


X2.
I would like a separate H&F thread.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hollyk said:


> X2.
> I would like a separate H&F thread.


I would also like to see a seperate thread.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> LOL - but have you figured out exactly what the broad jump is supposed to emulate? What is that, the swim-by or something???


I don't know---I'll think of something.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> I think that training plans in the Hunt and Field section should be for Hunt and Field training. Not to disrespect agility which my Missy can no longer do or any other training. Torn ACL, Bummer
> Gunner gettin marks,marks and more marks. Not ready to hunt yet.


Is there a derby in his future?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, at first it seemed like a great idea but yeah, the thread is huge and I don't read it all anymore. I really enjoy singling out the hunt test stuff though because it is helpful as I learn about the game.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I am not a hunt person, but I did feel sorry when I saw hunt people "vanishing" rather than comment on the one training thread.

I post quite a lot on the obedience thread... so of course I feel responsible for scaring or boring you guys away. Like I'm a thread killer.  

I do enjoy reading about other people training (and I'm interested in reading about other sports, or training methods, even though I'm not knowledgable enough to post anything about what I see or read) - and even if it means having two seperate threads, I really hope you guys start posting again.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

One thing I kind of feel compelled to point out is that if people want H&F training plans in the H&F section, anyone can start the thread


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> One thing I kind of feel compelled to point out is that if people want H&F training plans in the H&F section, anyone can start the thread


I thouht hotel4dogs was a designated thread starter. If she isn't, why don't we vote and make her the designated thread starter?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

LOL, I will be glad to start threads in both sections. I'll try to remember to do so tomorrow morning for next week.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks! I'm glad we tried combining them but think it will generate more concentrated interest to separate them again. I loved our old weekly field training threads!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

If we're separating them then we dont really have any point in keeping the new section created for combining them


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I need to learn to use a camera for pics of training. Gotta figure how to juggle it and a heeling stick,transmitter,radio,leash, etc.
What is good in the training plans is the ability to get info and ideas in training your dog for field. Sharing info and ideas is always a good thing. 
Gunner getting a little yard work today to fill in a hole.
Training day tomorrow with a little bird in mouth singles. May go to doubles if he responds correctly (good marks). Too much time off until last week (health reasons). His marking has suffered and I need to get it back.
Water marks yesterday (simple) got his attitude back up.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I would think there still is  The non field threads can still go in the new section (obedience, rally, agility, and whatever else) while Hunt & Field specific can go in the H&F section.

The training plans are a great thread, but if someone does not want to read 10 pages to see what they are interested in, that's okay. I see the 10 pages as a positive thing since so many folks are sharing and a retrieve issue is a retrieve issue regardless of whether it is field or obedience - just the tools to address it might differ.




Loisiana said:


> If we're separating them then we dont really have any point in keeping the new section created for combining them


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Radarsdad said:


> I need to learn to use a camera for pics of training. Gotta figure how to juggle it and a heeling stick,transmitter,radio,leash, etc.


Get a sturdy tripod to put the camera on. Then you just need to turn it on as you walk to the line.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

See, my original thought about the "training plans" section would be that there would be separate threads for each venue. Training H&F, OB, Agility. But then we just got one big one. Maybe we should have separate ones, at least as separate H&F, but put the threads in the Training plans section. Yes, no?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

mlopez said:


> See, my original thought about the "training plans" section would be that there would be separate threads for each venue. Training H&F, OB, Agility. But then we just got one big one. Maybe we should have separate ones, at least as separate H&F, but put the threads in the Training plans section. Yes, no?


I kinda like having them in the H&F section. If you didn't know to look for it in the other forum then you'd never find it (for newer people).


----------

